# hi there  glad to join you



## t&s (Aug 23, 2007)

ime terry is sue  the wife 
 we have been wild camping for the last 35 years 
prior to that i had to wild camp as a truckdriver traveling as far as bagdad / moskow/all portugal/most of spain
ime glad to know that there are many like minded people still traveling and trying somewhere new .we have camped any where and every where without any major problems the only one was 20 years ago in valencia whilst parked in the center of the city but close to a large housing area i had to move on in the middle of the night as i felt unsafe i will not return . as regards to motorway areas ive encounterd no problems at all 
we find that if we are stuck for a stopover we head for the nearest motorway in france and find a quiet one as most have video surveliance we feel safe 
traveling via the old N / C roads in france  can be as quick and certainly cheaper than m ways and a lot more to see and enjoy we are still suprised to find new places to park up and with just a little effort just one or two words of the local lingo goes a long way most people in most countrys accept that you are trying then all they want to do is help and if you return they always remmber you 
have a good rest of your life 
terry


----------



## firefighter (Aug 24, 2007)

*bienvenue!!*

welcome to the sight that has just transformed from junior to member!! (don't know what the criteria is) I think it's a great site with a lot of fab folk but you'll probably have picked up on that if you've done the same as me and watched as a guest for a wee while!! I agree totally with all your French Ideas by the way!!


----------



## guest (Aug 24, 2007)

*hi welcome to wildcamping...sammclouis*


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi
Welcome to this super site




  ​


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 25, 2007)

*newcomers*

hello good evening and welcome as someone used to say


----------



## monkeynut (Aug 26, 2007)

I Agree  with  you    on the  point  of  speaking a some of the  language helps allot, I  found  that  folk  will  bend  over  backwards  to  help  if  your  making the  effort 
KD 
oh , and  welcome


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 26, 2007)

Definitely agree too
Done 15 years of tenting in France and apart from one incident in Calais never came across any unpleasant French at all, even when I've murdered their language (although I've come to accept they dislike me as a female asking for the bill in a restaurant when hubby is with me). I cannot understand the dislike some British have for the French.
Lovely country and lovely people. I wonder how many British would have the patience they have had with us if it was a French tourist in Britain.

       ​


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 26, 2007)

*welcome*

 welcome from the wanderer


----------

